# Kamodo joe project pearland



## hk (Oct 31, 2011)

Top cracked but intact,lid spring bad,no guts.take at least two people probably three to load.281-485-3726.All parts needed are available on Amazon.
















Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


----------

